# The last member to post here is the best ever MHF member:)



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi

If you want to know the secret of how to get into Motorhomersimpsons thread "The last member to post here is the best ever MHF member" then here is the way.....don't tell anyone remember it is a secret :wink:

I suspect someone on this thread has fiddled with it so they can be named the best ever member  :lol:

Go to the thread from the main link in the Jokes Forum ( do not click on the last post link :wink: )

or click >> Here << (Before you click there though read the line underneath :wink: )

Once there click on the last but one page number link.... at the moment it is page 972.... but will soon be much higher ...

and that's it the last page is a "phantom page ", it is not there .

MHS...Rob


----------

